# We are destroying our culture and country by our vote



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

We are destroying our culture and country by our vote



> I don't consider myself anyone special or exceptional. I'm simply an old guy who has managed to get by in a world full of vipers, thieves and liars successfully. I am much like you in that I consider myself lucky, because, I managed to make it through the thick of it one more day.
> 
> I've been lucky; I've been around the world a couple of times, largely without any serious mishaps. During those travels it has been my fortune to have met a lot of different people. Most of them were just like...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Agreed.. This is exactly what the founders warned about and it is here.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, it is here. It must be stopped.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes it must be stopped, how?. I believe the school boards should be deluged by parents and grand parents and replaced if they (the board) won't listen. They teach all kids what they the teachers think are important. Like we are a bad country , that fifteen different sex's and every one is normal . they teach guns are bad, but not hunter safety. My wife was a school teacher and a soldier. After fighting over what the school teachers were forcing in the kids minds, of which very little was actual school . She had her 30 years in and retired before she said more to the board and got fired.

. It was and is brain washing. My son who has his masters spent years fighting with the instructors at the higher edu. level. He did get his masters with a 4.o grade , but it was a fight all the way. This took 30 years to happen it won't be cured quickly.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, what you say is true but it must be stopped whatever it costs to do it.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes , stopping it is a must but how when generaly we only have 2 choices to vote for , both of which end voteing for, the (least bad) of the two. We need a 3rd party badly but it is a strugle and with the push to let non citizens vote it will be rough. Years ago an attempt was made for a veteran party , it did not go well but now it might. Don't know. Keep in mind most of the offices start at the local level. And if they were an a-hole at that local office they will be one, as the new federal office holder. And currently if you are honest the bad ones will attempt to destroy you.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

I wish I had the answer but unfortunately, I do not. All we can do is work with what we have.


----------

